
What Redux Does, and When to Use It - dceddia
https://daveceddia.com/what-does-redux-do/
======
pteredactyl
Good breakdown. But why not just use a parent object to hold this data?

~~~
dceddia
By "parent object" do you mean just a plain global JS object? You can do that,
but that introduces global mutable state, which leads to nightmarish
debugging.

